
Uber Has yet to Reduce Drunk Driving Deaths, Study Says - dekayed
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/drunk-drivers-still-think-uber-is-too-expensive
======
faddat
Well, this doesn't surprise me.

Who Ubers? Those who aren't broke.

Who drives drunk? Those who are broke, and occasionally those who aren't.
Those who aren't broke occasionally choose uber over driving drunk.

....and there you have it. Uber doesn't reduce deaths from drunk driving
because too many people are poor. Fight poverty, not inequality.

